# Gear Me Up for Redfish on the Fly......



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

10 wt is overkill. My go to has become a 7wt, or 8wt if the fish are big. Do they have gear you can use, or do you want to buy your own? If so budget?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Do you have any reels you can drop a line size or two on? May save you some coin, so you could buy only a rod, just a thought. It may feel a little imbalanced, but then again if you buy a budget rod with a slightly heavier swing weight, it may feel just right.... My guess is they'll have rods appropriate for the conditions, may be a good opportunity to try some and then buy after the fact so you can go on your own next time. Let us know how much you want to spend and if there are any other things you want to try and do with the rod, some people may be able to help you pick something that will fill more than one void. I always want the most bang for the buck.

If you're set on buying a reel give 3-Tand a look, they're a LOT of reel for the money, beast of a sealed drag, and hold up to salt with no issues. I have a T-70 on a TFO Axiom 8wt, has held up great (I don't treat it really well) and on that rod is perfectly balanced.
Good Luck,
LH
View attachment 2682
View attachment 2683
View attachment 2684


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Ive got an old Ross reel that would probably work with a 7 or 8 wt. Will probably go with an 8 so it can double as a pike rod.

Thanks for the heads up on the 3 tand reels. Will look into them. Rod budget is 300 to 500 but would like to stay on the low end as it may not get much use once Im back home.


----------



## Slacker (Oct 7, 2016)

I don't know that fishery specifically, but redfish are sneaky bastages with a habit of appearing at very close range. My favorite rod is a TFO MiniMag in 200-300 grain weight loaded with a 9 weight redfish or other short fat line. For me, the game is won if you can get a fly out to 40 feet or so accurately with minimal false casts.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

If you are set on buying a rod the Tfo bvk is probably the best value in your budget. There are some less expensive options as well, but the bvk cast really well for the money. As for lines the cortland guide taper or the wulff bermuda triangle taper are my go to lines. Kind of depends on the rod.


----------



## Slacker (Oct 7, 2016)

Also, redfish generally make one medium to long initial run, then settle into a short game that is more circling and tug of war. I've rarely needed more than 75-100 yards of backing and never even needed that in my skiff. I'll just clamp down on the spool and enjoy a Nantucket sleigh ride.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Slacker said:


> I don't know that fishery specifically, but redfish are sneaky bastages with a habit of appearing at very close range. My favorite rod is a TFO MiniMag in 200-300 grain weight loaded with a 9 weight redfish or other short fat line. For me, the game is won if you can get a fly out to 40 feet or so accurately with minimal false casts.



To his point you might check with the fly shop you are booking through. A short rod can work wonders if the water visibility is less than ideal. In some fisheries you can see the fish from a decent distance, other situations they pop up 20 feet from you. Are you fishing from a boat or out wading in grass? These situations can help narrow down your rod choice.


----------



## Slacker (Oct 7, 2016)

I should have mentioned that the TFO MM is an 8 foot, 3 piece rod. It needs a case at least 34 1/2" long to travel and won't come with it. The blank is S glass/graphite hybrid that loads pretty deeply and shoots a ton of line. Also, has a ton of backbone...I've had peacock bass head for cover and pull the boat right into a tree, but the rod never flinched.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

If you are going with a guide they most assuredly will have gear you can use. And it would be a great opportunity to try something in real life application before plunking any money down.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

What ifsteve said. But if you want a rod their are always some on here for a good price. A 7 or 8wt would be a good choice.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

trekker said:


> Ive got an old Ross reel that would probably work with a 7 or 8 wt. Will probably go with an 8 so it can double as a pike rod.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on the 3 tand reels. Will look into them. Rod budget is 300 to 500 but would like to stay on the low end as it may not get much use once Im back home.


What rod is your 10wt?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Backwater said:


> What rod is your 10wt?


I expected more from you Ted.


----------



## Wolffie (Nov 4, 2015)

I've fished around chucktown and the low country a bit. Usually with an 8 weight. If its low country fly shop you will probably put in near Wild Dunes... and cruise up the river. Those fish get a lot of pressure. And can be spooky depending on the water clarity. And you may need some 50+ foot casts... typically 10-30 feet though.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Scotty at the fly shop can set you up, I got an echo 8wt from him about a month ago and for me I cast that rod better than the BVK. I paired that with an Allen Kraken that I got on here from another member and also got some RIO summer Redfish 8wt line from Scotty that day. I love my setup for low country reds.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

el9surf said:


> I expected more from you Ted.


Lol....

I wanted to see what rod he's use to throwing, then look at rods with similar characteristics to the rod(s) he's use to. Lots of people barking off rods and reels, but no one knows what this guy is use to throwing. You may say TFO BVK 8wt when the guys has been throwing a St Croix Legend Ultra 10wt (with a more progressive action than a BVK) and the guy will hate it and can't make the thing talk. Remember, he also wants to use a rod to 2nd as a pike rod. Fairly close in casting big giant clunker flies! A lot of rods hate those flies (like BVK's for instances). So the 7wt is out and an 8wt would be ideal, especially since he has a 10wt if he needs to step it up. Otherwise, if he didn't have the 10wt, I would look at a 9wt to cover all his bases. So anyway, an 8wt it is. Just want to see what he's throwing to revolve the new rod around his style, not yours or my style. I hope that makes sense.

His Ross reel will work fine! Trekker, keep it, fish it!  Fly line will be important and getting good stuff to match the rod and that type of fishing will be key! He can bring the 10wt along if they are chunking big heavy flies, especially if the winds start howling.

X2 on ifsteve's advise!


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

A lot of good advice here. I won't toss out any rod or line suggestions I'll just stress to match them in a way that will allows you to make fast accurate casts over a range of closer distances. Be able to cover casts from 10-60' in 2 false casts. They can appear and disappear quickly so you'll want to be able to get your fly out quick. 

The other piece of advice I'll give is don't over complicate it. Redfish are simple creatures so don't get too crazy with your gear. They get a little spooky when they're up super shallow in the grass, but you should still be able to take multiple shots at a fish if you make a bad cast. Just don't dump a bunch of line on it or send a supersonic weighted fly at one's head.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Backwater said:


> What rod is your 10wt?


TFO Mangrove.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I think if you like the Mangrove in 10wt you'd really like the 8wt BVK. However I still think you should visit the shop and cast a lot of rods and get their opinion on what would be better for your cast. Thats the really nice part about having a good shop with knowledgeable staff.


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

Okay I said I wouldn't talk aobut any specific lines or rods, but since I've fished a BVK a good bit, specifically for redfish I'll add some of my thoughts.

The BVK is a fast rod. It's slower than a Mangrove, but it's still a fairly fast rod. In my opinion and experience, redfish or similar taper lines pair well with the BVK. This will allow you to properly load the rod for those short 20-30ft casts. I've casted my BVK with both a Rio redfish taper and a SA bonefish taper. It's a rocket launcher with the bonefish taper when I can carry a little bit more line but it feels like a broomstick when I'm trying to make an up close cast. The redfish taper loads the rod better at short distances however it doesn't carry well for longer casts, but it does shoot decently. So pick your poison when it comes to lines. A better caster may have a different experience than me with this though. Since you like the mangrove, you may be able to get the BVK to work for you at short distances with a longer bellied line. 

Ignore this if you don't want any rod suggestions but personally, I think the best all around redfish rod ever made is the St. Croix Legend Ultra. It's slower than the Legend Elite and BVK though. That's my primary redfish rod and paired with a redfish taper line it casts really well in those quick short cast situations, but can still reach out and touch em need be. You can find them every now and then for cheap on ebay.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

A


rakeel said:


> Okay I said I wouldn't talk aobut any specific lines or rods, but since I've fished a BVK a good bit, specifically for redfish I'll add some of my thoughts.
> 
> The BVK is a fast rod. It's slower than a Mangrove, but it's still a fairly fast rod. In my opinion and experience, redfish or similar taper lines pair well with the BVK. This will allow you to properly load the rod for those short 20-30ft casts. I've casted my BVK with both a Rio redfish taper and a SA bonefish taper. It's a rocket launcher with the bonefish taper when I can carry a little bit more line but it feels like a broomstick when I'm trying to make an up close cast. The redfish taper loads the rod better at short distances however it doesn't carry well for longer casts, but it does shoot decently. So pick your poison when it comes to lines. A better caster may have a different experience than me with this though. Since you like the mangrove, you may be able to get the BVK to work for you at short distances with a longer bellied line.
> 
> Ignore this if you don't want any rod suggestions but personally, I think the best all around redfish rod ever made is the St. Croix Legend Ultra. It's slower than the Legend Elite and BVK though. That's my primary redfish rod and paired with a redfish taper line it casts really well in those quick short cast situations, but can still reach out and touch em need be. You can find them every now and then for cheap on ebay.


 A BVK is a faster rod than a Mangrove.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

trekker said:


> TFO Mangrove.


I would try out an 8wt Mangrove with a Rio Redfish line. I'd also add a clear intermediate or intermediate tip line eventually.  It's probably what you need for those big heavy SC redfish flies, as well as those large pike flies. You also need it's backbone, durability and the ability to cast close-in for both.  Plus, you are keeping it in the same family of rods. Another similar rod to try with a little faster action, with the same back bone is either an 8wt Redington Predator, TFO Clouser rod, TFO TiCrx OR the Orvis Recon (tho it's higher price). But I really think the Mangrove in the 8wt will work for you.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Awesome stuff Guys. Ignoring the fact that I have a TFO Mangrove, are the Scott Tidal rods a lot better rod? The guy Im going with swears by Scott.

Thanks.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

trekker said:


> Awesome stuff Guys. Ignoring the fact that I have a TFO Mangrove, are the Scott Tidal rods a lot better rod? The guy Im going with swears by Scott.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes it's nice, but more $$. So is the Recon. Your caveat to keep under your hat is he maybe extremely bias since he maybe on a discount program with them. So keep that in mind. But it is a good rod for what you are looking to do with it since the Tidal has a heavier butt section (for lifting) with a slightly slower mid to tip sections for easy casting with larger flies close it to medium range, which is sorta what a Mangrove does as well.

I'd still take your Ross reel, strink up the fly line you want to use and go try them out, then try out your guide's Tidal.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Personally, I'd just fish the 10wt. I think that the difference in presentation with a 10wt line and 8wt line is minimal, at least for redfish in less than gin-clear water. Plus, the 10wt is nice to have if the wind happens to be blowing (when is it not) or if you want to throw some heavier patterns. I just don't think the advantage you gain is worth the money. You can always lengthen the leader some and throw light-landing flies to get a little more stealth.

However, if you're in the market for a new combo anyways, back to your regular scheduled programming 

Also, the guys at LFS are great guys and should be really helpful. I agree with an earlier post about trying their gear out before buying anything new.

Good luck!

Bryson


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

If you wanna see what you will be getting into,go watch some of Carter Nelson's videos on YouTube. Especially the latest one.


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

Backwater said:


> A
> 
> A BVK is a faster rod than a Mangrove.


Huh, my bad. It's been awhile, but the one I casted felt faster to me but I'm no expert. In that case, the mangrove is probably the better choice.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

rakeel said:


> Huh, my bad. It's been awhile, but the one I casted felt faster to me but I'm no expert. In that case, the mangrove is probably the better choice.


Sometimes throwing a rod with a stiffer butt section is mistaken for being a faster rod. But rod speed is measured more up into the mid and tip section. No worries!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

trekker said:


> I have a TFO Mangrove, are the Scott Tidal rods a lot better rod?


Yes. Absolutely.


----------

